# Vietnamese Cuber



## MinhNgoc (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is a forum for Vietnamese member of speedsolving.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 4, 2020)

PS It’s called a thread not a forum, the entire thing is a forum


----------



## pi³ (Aug 6, 2020)

This should be in the "Local Cubing Groups" section. Also, a group of messages like this should be called a "thread" not a forum (some people do that, I don't know why).


----------

